# Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble



## tomlees (May 14, 2007)

My transmission shifted at 2000 RPM, during my last trip it started shifting at 2500 RPM. Any idea what maybe causing this?


----------



## Bush70 (May 14, 2007)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble

Need a little more info. What year, Mileage, engine?


----------



## tomlees (May 14, 2007)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble

1993 Holiday Rambler Cumming 230 with 70,000 miles.


----------



## Bush70 (May 15, 2007)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble

OK, You have a mechanical engine with an electronic trans. This means there is a cable operated tps switch conected to the throttle linkage. it could be sticking, disconected or just bad. Did you get any codes when this problem occured? I would look at the linkage and see if it might just need lubrication or is disconected first.
Good luck


----------



## tomlees (May 18, 2007)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble

No codes. Thanks for the input I will check it out this weekend.
Tom


----------



## hardcorecanuck (Aug 7, 2009)

RE: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble

my 93 gulfstream has this tps disconnected. actually looks like the linkage broke or was disconnected along the way.  still shifts, but sometimes hard between 2-3, i connected it va rigging up the cable to the throttle linkage and then i found it wouldn't switch into 1st from n (sometimes). disconnected it and it seemed to fix n-1 trouble. now it is disconnected and still having the n-1 trouble and it just beeps and flashes 6. i shut down the engine and every once and awhile it shifts into 1. any ideas?


----------



## hardcorecanuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble



when i bought my my 93 gulfstream cummins/allison md3060, 2 years ago, it had the tps disconnected. actually looks like the linkage broke or was disconnected along the way. still shifts, but sometimes hard between 2-3, i connected it via rigging up the cable to the throttle linkage and then i found it wouldn't switch into 1st from n (sometimes). disconnected it and it seemed to fix n-1 trouble. now it is disconnected and still having the n-1 trouble and it just beeps and flashes 6. i shut down the engine and every once and awhile it shifts into 1. any ideas? also, the idle is at 1100-1200 that is too high? how do i set the tps up? make sure it is working? thank you in advance!

brian akre


----------



## dbarton291 (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Allison Transmission Model 3060 shifting trouble



> hardcorecanuck - 8/7/2009  2:05 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1100 - 1200 engine RPM is too high.  With the TPS connected, the MD won't allow a neutral to range shift above 900.  I have sent you the TPS info.


----------



## Poyfrhdelop (Jan 15, 2015)

I think that this information is the best.


----------

